# Lucy has a rash!



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was at my groomer friend's today and she picked Lucy up and noticed she has another rash. Its on her stomach - in the high part of her underneath (not sure what its called) - in the area where she doesn't have much hair. I guess I should have noticed it, but I kept checking when she was on medication for the rash when I first got her. Since then I guess I haven't checked her stomach. 

She put some stuff on her that she uses to treat her dogs if they have a hot spot. We checked Lucy all over and she doesn't have any spots anywhere else on her body. She says it wouldn't be due to her food, because then she would have the rash all over. She suggested it must be from an outside source that she is allergic to. I don't have any long grass that she can get into. We have lawn and its cut short. And anyway, she seldom sits down outside - she mostly runs around on the grass. So my friend suggested putting cardboard down on the wire bottom of the crate - in case she is allergic to the detergent I have been washing the dog blankets in.

I guess time will tell. If the rash goes away - then I guess I will assume its either the blankets or the detergent she is allergic to. 

I am wondering if any experts can tell me - is a rash always due to some kind of allergic reaction? She had a rash on her stomach and elsewhere, including her face - which I noticed a couple of days after I got her. I have no idea if the rashes are identical.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't get all worried about a tummy rash and its not likey detergent anyway..give her a hypo allergenic shampoo bath and she'll be fine.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What do you use for a hypoallergenic bath? 

I have oatmeal anti-itch shampoo and I also have iodine based anti-itch shampoo. But I haven't given her a bath lately. Not for about a month.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

TQ gets rashes quite often and will chew herself hairless if I give her the chance, so just watch to make sure she isn't chewing! (TQ is also allergic to grass, but it doesn't sound like Lucy is, so don't worry!)

Do you have fleas? Even in your yard? I've noticed that even when the dogs are treated, fleas in the yard will still irritate their skin and they will scratch to excess if allowed to!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie's breeder was complaining about Millie's littermate having a rash the other day on her tummy. She never figured out exactly what it was, but it eventually went away. I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My friend likes natural remedies, so she makes a liquid from Gentian violet, rubbish alcohol and something else. She uses it on hot spots and I have been putting that on the rash since yesterday. Vicky says it will dry the rash up.

I took the fleece blanket out of her crate. I thought perhaps the nylon was too hot and she was developing a heat rash. The only trouble with putting cardboard down on the wire bottom of the crate was that I am an extremely light sleeper and every time she moved I heard it. 

I have some 100 percent cotton sheets that do not fit my thick mattress - I am thinking of folding the sheet up and putting that in the crate on top of the cardboard. If its the nylon fleece giving her a heat rash then I would think that 100 percent cotton would feel a lot cooler and its at least a natural product. Its too bad that so much stuff is made of plastic nowadays!


----------

